# Tool Restorations >  Mechanical splitting axe restoration - video

## Jon

Mechanical splitting axe restoration. By Sam Ferguson. 9:04 video:





Previously:

Forging an axe - GIF
How to make an axe from rebar - GIF
Shaving with an axe - GIF
Man chopping stone slabs with axe - GIF
Vintage worker installing drywall with axe - GIF
1500s Italian gilded battle axe - photo

----------

jackhoying (Mar 1, 2021),

kboy0076 (Mar 2, 2021),

will52100 (Mar 1, 2021)

----------


## hemmjo

The restoration is nicely done.

I have seen those, long ago, but never bothered to try one. I have split a lot of wood, I could never really see the value of it. The straight grain logs split in the video would be so easy to split with just a plain old axe. It is interesting that the big log he stuck it in at the end of the video did not split all the way?

Has anyone actually used one? It is really better than an axe or maul for real splitting duty?

I am willing to be convinced.

----------

will52100 (Mar 1, 2021)

----------


## owen moore

I had one and used for a few years when I was young and strong. It actually did a fairly good job but you had to really strike hard. I suppose it would be a waste of time if you were splitting straight grain wood that can easily be split with one blow of the axe. The flippers do work. They are not a gimmick. Where I live, we have a lot of oak, walnut, locust and other woods that can have twisted grain. This is the tool that convinced me to build a hydraulic log splitter.

----------

will52100 (Mar 1, 2021)

----------


## odd one

I still have one. I moved south so I no longer have to deal with snow and wood. Up until two years ago, I would split 5-6 cords a year with one. I loved it. You can still buy them new. They can be loud though. Metal smacking metal as the ears reach the end of their travel. I've never owned a regular splitting maul.

----------

